# Drink Starbucks?



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Suckers!!! Up here in Canadia (I know i spelt it wrong) i got my Tim Hortons! Best coffee/donut/hot choclate/ deli/ anything in the world!!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't drink coffee... Never have prolly never will...


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

hunter-4-life said:


> Suckers!!! Up here in Canadia (I know i spelt it wrong) i got my Tim Hortons! Best coffee/donut/hot choclate/ deli/ anything in the world!!


 I agree Tim Hortons is where its at but you guys up in ur canadia land gotta go through a whole buncha crap to buy a gun so ha


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

not a fan of starbucks for the price.... coffee is needed tho


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I love coffee, I realy like caseys gas station home brew


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

McDonald's...any size coffee for a dollar. 

I don't waste my money on Starbucks...


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

hunter-4-life said:


> Suckers!!! Up here in Canadia (I know i spelt it wrong) i got my Tim Hortons! Best coffee/donut/hot choclate/ deli/ anything in the world!!


Have it everyday!! Icecapps!!!


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

OHMathewsKid15 said:


> I agree Tim Hortons is where its at but you guys up in ur canadia land gotta go through a whole buncha crap to buy a gun so ha


Honestly, it isnt a big deal. People blow it outta proportion. You go to a dealer buy a gun, they phone the RCMP, register it, your done. If you want to sell it privatly, you phone RCMP, tell em you sold it and to who, they register it. Done. 

And hunter14, so do i! They see me walk in/ drive in and they already know what i want. A large French Vanilla Iced Capp Supreme and 2 apple fritter donuts. All for $4.05


----------



## Nurati (Dec 4, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I love coffee, I realy like caseys gas station home brew


This...right here


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't really like coffee all that much but when I'm in the mood for it I like Caribou Coffee..


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

kschwartz said:


> I don't really like coffee all that much but when I'm in the mood for it I like Caribou Coffee..


or hot chocolate, their white/milk chocolate hot chocolate is the best


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

hunter-4-life said:


> Honestly, it isnt a big deal. People blow it outta proportion. You go to a dealer buy a gun, they phone the RCMP, register it, your done. If you want to sell it privatly, you phone RCMP, tell em you sold it and to who, they register it. Done.
> 
> And hunter14, so do i! They see me walk in/ drive in and they already know what i want. A large French Vanilla Iced Capp Supreme and 2 apple fritter donuts. All for $4.05


What about handguns somewhere I heard you couldn't own one at all up ther?


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

OHMathewsKid15 said:


> What about handguns somewhere I heard you couldn't own one at all up ther?


There are 3 classes of firearms: Non restriced (a typical 22, shotgun or hutnign rifle)
Restricted (handguns etc)
Prohibited (fully auto firearms)

Handguns are another story, you can own them, but there are strict rules. you have to have a PAL (everyone has to have own to own a gun), a PAL that says you can own restricted weapons (handguns, ar's etc.). You can only fire these weapons at a certified range. Then you have Prohibited. Those are any fully auto firearm. here is a alink with all the info, it isnt as bad as what people say, it does get frustrating sometimes tho. The link will clear things up for you


http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/cfp-pcaf/fs-fd/rp-eng.htm


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> not a fan of starbucks for the price.... coffee is needed tho


x2. Starbucks is a waste but got to have coffee.


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

hunter-4-life said:


> There are 3 classes of firearms: Non restriced (a typical 22, shotgun or hutnign rifle)
> Restricted (handguns etc)
> Prohibited (fully auto firearms)
> 
> ...


I don't know, I looked over that link and was amazed how restricted you guys are. We can walk into any gun shop and come out with any AK47,M-16 or handgun we want but have to go through 6 months of background checks and approvals to get a full auto or silencer .. 
I guess that's what happens when you don't have a god given right to own a gun


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Like for handguns, "regular" rifles, and "regular" shotguns it isnt hard is you have all the right stuff. But it sounds like they are going to get rid of all that s**t so all you need to get is your PAL then when you buy a gun, you just need to show you have a PAL and the right classification. Kinda like buying alcohol, need ID.


----------



## jack mac (Feb 8, 2011)

Am I missing something? Why is this group boycotting Starbucks.

Drinking a Starbucks homebrew K-cup right now, sure is good. Cost about the same as others at Cosco, but all k-cups are expensive.


----------

